# Topcoat getting super thick before I'm halfway through the bottle. . .



## thr33things

Is there anyway to prevent this? I think this mainly happens with Sally Hansen products. I just hate that I have to throw out the bottle and I haven't even used half because it's so thick I can't use it!


----------



## sleepykat

A few drops of polish thinner fixes it. Polish thinner is sold at beauty supply stores. I use Seche Restore, but it's not 3-free.


----------



## Marj B

I use polish thinner from Sally Beauty Supply. It's pretty cheap when you figure how many bottles of polish you can bring back with it. Can't be without a thinner!


----------



## MistySkebo

Or a little nail Polish remover.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *MistySkebo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Or a little nail Polish remover.


 No. Just no.


----------



## MistySkebo

It worked for me


----------



## meaganola

> No. Just no.


 Heh. I was going to post this *exact same thing*, word for word.


----------



## MistySkebo

Mix a little in the bottle to make it thinner.


----------



## MistySkebo

A friend told me yrs ago to do it. I only do it for my clear coat.which is Sally Hansen


----------



## zadidoll

You don't add nail polish remover to a polish or top coat to thin out. Doing so breaks down the formulation so the product becomes degraded. The only reason it "works" is because it's breaking down the formula. It's better to get a nail polish thinner since it's not that expensive in the first place.


----------



## MistySkebo

I didn't know that.my friend told me this 18 yrs ago.that's why I said that.by bad.


----------



## MistySkebo

Sorry


----------



## MistySkebo

My aunt always keeps her nail polishes in the fridge. I've done this myself but, I don't really see a difference. Is it supposed to help it dry faster?


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MistySkebo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Or a little nail Polish remover.





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't add nail polish remover to a polish or top coat to thin out. Doing so breaks down the formulation so the product becomes degraded. The only reason it "works" is because it's breaking down the formula. It's better to get a nail polish thinner since it's not that expensive in the first place.





> Originally Posted by *MistySkebo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't know that.my friend told me this 18 yrs ago.that's why I said that.by bad.


 It's a common misconception, because it works temporarily. But it will ruin the polish, since like zadidoll said it is breaking it down. I learned this on makeuptalk.com, too. I like the explanation below.

Source: http://www.typef.com/article/nail-polish-remover-vs-nail-polish-thinner/

Purpose of Remover Versus Thinner The purpose of remover is to dissolve the nail polish on your nails. With the nail polish broken down, you easily can wipe it off. Thinner, however, is used to make nail polish the right consistency for application. To get a little more scientific, manufacturers say nail polish thinner "improves viscosity," which is just a fancy way of saying the nail polish flows better.

Chemical Breakdown Technically, both nail polish remover and thinner are solvents. Both can contain ingredients such as butyl acetate, isopropyl alcohol and ethyl acetate. However, unless you're buying remover that's safe for fake nails, most fingernail polish removers also contain acetone. This chemical is quite harsh -- the "big gun" of remover solvents. Removers also can contain water. This means that removers and thinners are usually not interchangeable, because even when the same ingredients are present, they are in different proportions.

Using Remover to Thin Polish Many people believe it is helpful to pour some nail polish remover into the bottle to thin old, gooey or dried-out nail polish. This isn't the case. If the nail polish remover has acetone or water, which virtually all do, it may thin the polish initially, but the polish will chip much more easily on your nails and will take an eternity to dry. Over time, the remover will break down the polish in the bottle, making a goopy mess you'll have to toss.

Why There's a Problem Nail polish, similar to thinner or remover, contains solvents. Without the solvents, your polish quickly would dry up. It is the quick evaporation of the solvents that make nail polish dry on your nails. When nail polish gets thick and you add thinner, you are putting back the solvents that have been lost through evaporation. When you add remover, you add some solvents, too, but the solvents go too far, breaking down the polish.


----------



## thr33things

Thanks for the replies! What do you all think about using non-acetone remover though?


----------



## zadidoll

Nope. It's just best to spend the $3.50 and get a nail polish thinner.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the replies! What do you all think about using non-acetone remover though?


 No, the issues are still the same. Polish thinner is cheap and you usually only need a few drops.


----------



## Laura Marie

> Originally Posted by *MistySkebo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mix a little in the bottle to make it thinner.


Done this before as well. Worked for me and the polish isn't ruined. I have been using it since last summer and it still looks great =)


----------



## sleepykat

It usually takes time for the nail polish remover to break down the polish, so it will work short term. Eventually it will separate, change color, and chip more easily. It seems like Laura Marie has gotten about a year out of hers at least, so it may be worth it to some and not to others. Not worth it for my collection.


----------



## TracyT

I read somewhere to, yes, use thinner for colored polishes. If it's got glitter or any of the items suspended in the polish, you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## Marj B

Thinner at Sally's is only $4.29 unless you have a card, then it is $3.79 for an 8 ounce bottle! I even use this in my Seche Vite top coat and my Nail Tek base coat. Saving one bottle of those is worth way more than 4 bucks. To temporarily thin you can also run running hot water from the tap over the bottle of polish. It can get you through one mani. Never use Polish Remover. The thinner replaces the ingredients in the polish that made it the right thickness, before it evaporated. Always cap your polish tightly. Remover removes, thinner thins.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MistySkebo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It worked for me

It can work for a bit; then often the nature of the polish just changes.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read somewhere to, yes, use thinner for colored polishes. If it's got glitter or any of the items suspended in the polish, you're pretty much out of luck. 
I use Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food to fix my glitters.  It's awesome.


----------



## TracyT

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read somewhere to, yes, use thinner for colored polishes. If it's got glitter or any of the items suspended in the polish, you're pretty much out of luck. 
I use Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food to fix my glitters.  It's awesome. 


Thanks Christa! I would think there's a product out there and now I know what it's called. Rock star!


----------



## Last Contrast

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food to fix my glitters.  It's awesome. 
That stuff is like magic! I love that it seems to help the glitters suspend more as well, rather than settling. I'd love to know what's in it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That stuff is like magic! I love that it seems to help the glitters suspend more as well, rather than settling. I'd love to know what's in it.
It's unicorn tears.  They are magical


----------



## ScorpQueen

OPI has a product that's like a polish thinner. You can buy it from Ulta.


----------



## GoDawgs

I use Zoya Renew

http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Renew-Nail-Polish-Rejuvenator-05oz.html


----------



## hotpinkglitter

I don't have any advice on thinning out your current top coat, but I can suggest a couple of good quick dry top coats that I like. My favorite is Out the Door and I got it on Amazon. The other is Seche Vite which I believe I found on Ebay. OTD is the one I use the most, and I use SV in a pinch.


----------

